# I had to share this great reference with new coders and multispecialty coders



## nrichard (Nov 2, 2011)

I stumbled onto this and thought I’d share the link. It’s a tool that descries in plain English descriptions for CPT codes.  Hope you enjoy. It's only a sample publication, but there is some good info here.

http://www.codingbooks.com/Assets/CDA11_Sample.pdf


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Nov 2, 2011)

*plain english decriptions of CPT codes*

Thanks for sharing, especially  for a newly credentialed coder like myself. Very informative.


----------



## ccharcas (Nov 2, 2011)

nrichard said:


> I stumbled onto this and thought I'd share the link. It's a tool that descries in plain English descriptions for CPT codes.  Hope you enjoy. It's only a sample publication, but there is some good info here.
> 
> http://www.codingbooks.com/Assets/CDA11_Sample.pdf



I have been using the Ingenix "Coders Desk Reference"   Life saver...


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 7, 2011)

nrichard said:


> I stumbled onto this and thought I'd share the link. It's a tool that descries in plain English descriptions for CPT codes.  Hope you enjoy. It's only a sample publication, but there is some good info here.
> 
> http://www.codingbooks.com/Assets/CDA11_Sample.pdf



Thank you!


----------



## Sage123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! You got anything else?


----------



## Lorrainbow (Nov 13, 2011)

*sample plain text of procedures*

How does one get a copy or book of all procedures?Is there such a beast in a book store
or can you order it.I think it would be very helpful.
Lorraine


----------



## RonMcK3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lorraine,

Look for either AAPC's Procedure Coding Expert in the bookstore, here, or look at the website for OptimumInsight (formerly Ingenix) for their Coders' Desk Reference for Procedures.

Cheers,


----------

